# Black Library collection



## Mike

Hi,

I am clearing out some of my BL collection (I need space on the bookshelf).

Below you can find the list of books. Mainly paperbacks, a few hardcovers ad some signed limited (numbered) editions.

All the books are in very good condition. Pictures are available upon request.

I am based in Switzerland and therefore the shipping cost need to be verified depending on the final weight and the destination.

Please send me an offer via PM listing the titles you are interested in. I accept Paypal payments.

Cheers

Mike

*Varia*

Books

Planet kill / Edited by Nick Kyme and Lindsey Priestley
Emperor’s mercy / Henry Zou
Heroes of the Space Marines / Edited by Nick Kyme and Lindsey Priestley
Gunheads / Steve Parker
Innocence proves nothing / Sandy Mitchell 
Ice guard / Steve Lyons
Angels of darkness / Gav Thorpe
Imperial guard Omnibus: volume one / Steve Lyons, Steve Parker and Mitchel Scanlon
The grey knights omnibus / Ben Counter
Scourge the Heretic / Sandy Mitchell
Titanicus (Harback) / Dan Abnett

Limited Editions

Catechism of hate / Gav Thorpe / 1456 of 1500 / signed
Iron warrior / Graham McNeill / 0698 of 1000 / signed

*Gaunt’s Ghosts*

First and Only / Dan Abnett
Ghostmaker / Dan Abnett
Necropolis / Dan Abnett
Honour Guard / Dan Abnett
The Guns of Tanith / Dan Abnett
Straight Silver / Dan Abnett
Sabbat Martyr / Dan Abnett
Traitor General / Dan Abnett
His Last Command / Dan Abnett
The Armour of Contempt / Dan Abnett
Traitor General (Hardback) / Dan Abnett
His Last Command (Hardback) / Dan Abnett
The Armour of Contempt (Hardback) / Dan Abnett
Only in Death (Hardback) / Dan Abnett
Blood pact (Hardback) / Dan Abnett

*Sabbat Crusade*

Sabbat worlds / Edited by Dan Abnett
Double Eagle / Dan Abnett 

*Ravenor*

Ravenor / Dan Abnett
Ravenor Returned / Dan Abnett
Ravenor Rogue / Dan Abnett

*Horus Heresy*

Books

Horus Rising / Dan Abnett 
False Gods / Graham McNeill
Galaxy in Flames / Ben Counter
The Flight of the Eisenstein / James Swallow
Fulgrim / Graham McNeill
Descent of Angels / Mitchel Scanlon
Legion / Dan Abnett

Limited Editions

The seventh serpent / Graham McNeill / 424 of 4000 / signed
Corax:Soulforge / Gav Thorpe / 3580 of 4000 / signed
Brotherhood of the storm / Chris Wraight / 4860 of 5764 / signed
Promethean sun / Nick Kyme / 0073 of 3000 / signed
Sedition’s gate / Nick Kyme, Rob Sanders, Chris Wraight, Guy Haley and David Annandale / 1339 of 2000 / signed
Ravenlord / Gav Thorpe / 1537 of 4000 / signed
Tallarn: Executioner / John French / 372 of 3078 / signed
The purge / Anthony Reynolds / 1805 of 3350 / signed
Tallarn: Ironclad / John French / 1757 of 3000 / signed
Aurelian / Aaron Dembski-Bowden / 0184 of 3000 / signed
Scorched earth / Nick Kyme / 687 of 3537


----------



## Angel of Blood

Mike said:


> The Flight of the Eisenstein / James Swallow
> Fulgrim / Graham McNeill
> Descent of Angels / Mitchel Scanlon


Are these hardbacks or paperback?


----------



## Mike

Angel of Blood said:


> Are these hardbacks or paperback?


Paperback.

Cheers

Mike


----------

